# ***Official Fedor/UFC Discussion Thread***



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

*M-1: No Fedor in UFC Without Co-Promoting (July 29th)*



> Wednesday, July 29, 2009
> by Loretta Hunt ([email protected])
> 
> ANAHEIM, Calif. -- Fedor Emelianenko, the top-ranked heavyweight in the world, will not fight in the UFC unless Dana White and company agree to co-promote with Emelianenko’s partners at M-1 Global.
> ...












source (Sherdog): http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/m-1-no-fedor-in-ufc-without-co-promoting-18792

The bottom-line is that Fedor won't step inside the octagon with his terms. Negotiations with UFC won't be successful.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

How can Fedor be so dumb? Doesn't he realize that all M-1 cares about is using him and his name to make a shit load of cash? Doesn't he care about fighting in the UFC?

What. the. ****.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

Sounds like Fedor is being used as blackmail to try to build M1.

Does Fedor have a stake in the company? I sure hope so, otherwise it seems like he's getting used.


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

I really don't see the UFC co-promoting an event with M-1 Global.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> “I have 100 percent faith in Vadim and M-1 Global," Emelianenko said.


This is what bothers me.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

IDL said:


> Sounds like Fedor is being used as blackmail to try to build M1.
> 
> Does Fedor have a stake in the company? I sure hope so, otherwise it seems like he's getting used.


He does, but the UFC should not go for this bullshit. This is way too much for just one fighter, I don't care how good he is. The UFC is doing fine without him, and if they want to play hardball, they can continue to do fine without him. Absolutely absurd. If Fedor doesn't care about losing his number one ranking, then he can go retire or fight in M-1 vs Wladamir Kreziwjiewerld and the likes. Or go fight with Strikeforce, who is desperate enough to be bamboozled into this and co-promote with them so he can fight....umm....Brett Rodgers?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

tyler90wm said:


> I really don't see the UFC co-promoting an event with M-1 Global.


No Way, Just will not happen.

At the end of the day, if Fedor can't even see what is in front of his eyes and see how much he is being used, then sod it, I can't be arsed to sit on the edge of my seat with baited breath for a Fedor/UFC announcement

I just can't do it anymore:sad02::sad02:

**Pulls hair out and breaks down***


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

The UFC will never co-promote and help build another competitor against them. M1 will never hand over their biggest asset to their biggest competitor. For Fedor to fight in the UFC one organisation has to risk self destruction and that will not happen. No Fedor in the UFC, end of.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

LjStronge said:


> No Way, Just will not happen.
> 
> At the end of the day, if Fedor can't even see what is in front of his eyes and see how much he is being used, then sod it, I can't be arsed to sit on the edge of my seat with baited breath for a Fedor/UFC announcement
> 
> ...


I used to be like you, and always wanted to see Fedor in the UFC at any cost, but now I am gradually caring less and less about the guy. Maybe if he would fight some top competition I'd care more.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

just to ad to the "Finkelstein shit kid's" words, Fedor has signed to be the face of EA 2010 MMA video game. 

What was Dana saying about anyone becoming part of EA after the shit they pulled on the UFC? They will not fight for the UFC.

Bottom line to all of this Fedor soap opera nonsense is, Fedor will be walking away from the very best HWs out there. He can no longer be put in a category of Pound for pound best by walking away.

The UFC doesn't need Fedor or this wing nut show called M1. M1 and Finkelstein are bottom of the totem pole leeches.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

ughhh, god damnit fedor quit being so dumb


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Can you imagine "UFC and M-1 Global present..."? This is the last thing UFC needs.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Maybe Fedor isn't dumb, just stuck? hmmm...

Bratva


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

If M-1 prevents Fedor from signing, I've decided to no longer really care about the guy.


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

What does co-promote actualy mean? :confused02:


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

You know, this Is getting to the point where I hope Dana accepts, and Brock ends up beating Fedor just so I can watch Finkelstein and M-1 go down the toilet..


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

**** M-1 Global. **** Finkelstein. And at this point, **** Fedor. I'm so sick of this shit. If Fedor is dumb enough to let M-1 exploit him and use him for money, then **** him too.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> You know, this Is getting to the point where I hope Dana accepts, and Brock ends up beating Fedor just so I can watch Finkelstein and M-1 go down the toilet..


Yes, but to promote the show you need to say "UFC and M-1 Global present..." in all the commercials, posters, etc. Dana White wouldn't want to share PPV sales with M-1 and increase their audience by introducing them to UFC fans.

If I were Dana White, I'd sign the contract if I were 100% that Brock would crush Fedor. and I'm not so sure about it.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Itd be really funny if Fedor signed the deal but M-1 has not been informed.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Maybe Finkelchtein will die in a car accident(I really wouldn't shed a tear), and Fedor will come to his senses.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

Blitzz said:


> Itd be really funny if Fedor signed the deal but M-1 has not been informed.


haha that would make my day


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I still like the fighter and don't write him off because of greedy businessmen.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

well.. once all of the other organizations go out of business, he will only have 1 place left to go... UFC :confused02:


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

enceledus said:


> well.. once all of the other organizations go out of business, he will only have 1 place left to go... UFC :confused02:


if he doesn't decide to retire by then


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

its good to see that Finkelstein is all over this . Im reading an article about Fedors future and all i see is "Finkelstein this and Finkelstein that ". Im all with Dana on this. I wasnt Danas biggest fan and i still aint on some issues ( fighters not getting titleshots, fighters getting titleshots they dont deserve )but this is getting pathetic. I can only speak for me but im not interrested in seing feor anywhere else then in the UFC.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm done with Fedor. He clearly doesn't care about his many fans or fight legacy, only about this dicktarded M1 nonsense and until he gets off this bullsh*t marry-go-round helmed by fu*kwit Finkelstein i, for one, am done supporting the guy.

Some second-hand notes from over the years, pertaining to this bs negotiation:

- M1 first demanded that UFC build an entire god damn stadium in Russia, to hold an event in. 

- Additionally, Finkelstein demanded that his brother whom he claims is "the biggest concert promoter in russia" be given special access for booking this venue. o'rly?

- M1 demanded that the entire or majority of Red Devil members (Fedor and Finkelstein's fight team) be signed to contracts in the UFC before Fedor would fight.

- M1 demands that the UFC spend millions to promote it's pisspoor nothing of a brand if they want Fedor to fight in the UFC, despite offering Fedor a title shot immediately and a reported 'over 1 million' per fight plus PPV %.

- Fedor obviously cares a lot less about his fans abroad than M1, so good riddance to shitty business skills and even shittier promoters.

/rant


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Can't M1 just dissapear and never come back. If Fedor is secluded to M1, thats a major discrace to all mma fans. Whoever thinks M1 or any other organization has the talent the UFC does is out of there mind. I'm getting sick of this, Fedor needs to sign a damn contract and fight to be the best, not to promote a side show piggy bank.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

shatterproof said:


> i'm done with Fedor. He clearly doesn't care about his many fans or fight legacy, only about this dicktarded M1 nonsense and until he gets off this bullsh*t marry-go-round helmed by fu*kwit Finkelstein i, for one, am done supporting the guy.
> 
> Some second-hand notes from over the years, pertaining to this bs negotiation:
> 
> ...


hear hear !!!

M1 are using Fedor. This is basicly mob tactics.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Man screw damn vadim fecalstain! fedors being used by that punk. But if he wants to be un fecalstains nuts so be it. Go fight cans cuz he aint got the heart to fight in the ufc. The ufc is not going to co promote wit some gayass lil org that dont have that many relevent fighters anyway! Go hell finklestain!!!


----------



## Brand X (Oct 15, 2006)

It comes down to what Fedor wants. If he is unhappy, there would be changes in his management team.
And there is always 3 sides to a story........M-1',UFC's and the truth. Problem is, no one knows the truth.:confused02:


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yea so if fedor wants to stay the best he'll have to fight top ten fighters but if starts fighting cans then he isnt the best anymore someone will take his place.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

If Finkelstein insists on co-promotion a deal simply won't get done.

The UFC isn't going to co-promote with M1. Why would they?

The UFC is the only promotion to excel at promoting mma. Strikeforce is doing well but on a much, much smaller scale. Everyone else including Pride have or are going bankrupt.

Finkelstein wants to ride Dana's coattails. It's simply never going to happen.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

This proves what Aleksander was saying:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/59909-a...m-finkelstein-stopping-fedor-signing-ufc.html 

The best thing that can happen is Fedor fights someone in Strikeforce or elsewhere and loses. 

M-1 gains a 1/10th or less from what it would have earned w/ a UFC deal and its ridiculous positioning power. It can then go back to its mob roots back in Russia, herding goats or whatever the mob does over there. We the fans gain the fights we all want to see. Dana pays a reasonable price for it all.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

Meh who is M1? No one knows because they're a bunch of no-namers besides Fedor who is slowly losing my respect. 

Lets say they cross-promote with Strikeforce (lets be honest Strikeforce is the only MMA organization that can broadcast their cards live on free TV besides UFC). But who does Fedor have to fight..? Brett Rodgers? After the Brett Rodgers fight who else do you wanna see Fedor fight? Josh Barnett? Even after the Barnett fight (if it ever happens) I don't see what Fedor can do other than fight up and coming cans. 

The UFC is the only place Fedor can go where he can actually have competition and if he doesn't want that then he's really no different than Floyd Mayweather. He'll slowly start to fall down the P4P list as he only has like 1-2 competitive fights left outside of the UFC and after that he'll have no one to fight and he'll either have to retire or fight freakshow matches like with Bob Sapp or Bobby Lashley (Lashley isn't a freakshow himself but him vs Fedor would be one).


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

:sarcastic07:.....Nuff said


----------



## lilteapot (Jul 30, 2009)

god, this shit is so ******* disappointing and frustrating...come to your damn senses fedor, your manager is using you. i can't believe he doesnt see this.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Unless they've threatened him with murder. Thats the only logical explanation i've come to. D:


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Part of what the Russian mob does is steal,buy and sell things and I dont know if they bought or stole Fedor but he belongs to them. He has no control of any of it.I will post a few facts shortly so others can also do some research if they want...


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Bah, I don't even care anymore. 

UFC doesn't need Fedor, and Fedor doesn't need the UFC...therefore no Fedor in the UFC. 

Fedor is a legend and will go down in History. Him signing with the UFC to fight fucken Cock Lesnar - a former WWF wrestler who has a 4-1 MMA record, is hated by the fans, presents a terrible image for the sport, and beat 1 guy before getting a title shot - is likely not on his priority list. Dana said if Fedor signs he gets an automatic title shot. Screw that...Brock does not deserve Fedor. Not yet.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

locnott said:


> Part of what the Russian mob does is steal,buy and sell things and I dont know if they bought or stole Fedor but he belongs to them. He has no control of any of it.I will post a few facts shortly so others can also do some research if they want...


 

Your saying he's owned by the Russian Mob....????:confused05:


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

I've been saying this for a long time, surprised no one seems to have realized until now.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I heard Fedor is going to fight Gina Carano further proving his p4p greatness. This entire thing is a joke he is never coming to the UFC when are you people going to figure that out. M1 is purposefully putting in stipulations that they know the UFC won't accept just to build up hype and press coverage for their promotion and Fedor. Calling him the p4p best is an even bigger joke Anderson Silva would murder his slow bad punch technique having ass in the first 2 minutes of a fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I hate this shit....:bored01:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

This is dumb... Fedor will never be in the UFC with demands like this.

Why the hell should the UFC ever Copromote with M-1? What makes them think they deserve it and/or have the power to demand it? 

I want Fedor with the UFC, but this is just getting dumb. The funny thing is that Fedor needs the UFC more than the UFC needs Fedor. Eventually, Fedor will be too old to fight, or have nobody to fight that isn't in the UFC, and nobody will care about him anymore. The UFC will still be running things. If he wants his name KNOWN in the US, he needs the UFC big time.

If he is content with what he has, and only being known in Japan and Russia, then by all means, stick by these ridiculous demands.


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

Ugh, I officially don't care anymore, Fedor has fought most of the current top HW's who are currently not in the UFC; this makes his future fights lack interest (to me at least). 

People want to make a buck and I get that, but lets be honest, Strikeforce and especially M-1 are not going to go anywhere, and will never have a brand name as powerful as the UFC's, thats why M-1 wants to latch its name onto the UFC. 

On a side note I would like to know what Dana and Co. offered Fedor to fight in the UFC.


----------



## lilteapot (Jul 30, 2009)

Anudem said:


> Ugh, I officially don't care anymore, Fedor has fought most of the current top HW's who are currently not in the UFC; this makes his future fights lack interest (to me at least).
> 
> People want to make a buck and I get that, but lets be honest, Strikeforce and especially M-1 are not going to go anywhere, and will never have a brand name as powerful as the UFC's, thats why M-1 wants to latch its name onto the UFC.
> 
> On a side note I would like to know what Dana and Co. offered Fedor to fight in the UFC.


Oh, they offered him a HELL of a deal.

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f2/update-what-ufc-specifically-offered-fedor-1023090/


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

lilteapot said:


> Oh, they offered him a HELL of a deal.
> 
> http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f2/update-what-ufc-specifically-offered-fedor-1023090/


That is insane. The fact that Fedor turned down that deal says it all for me. Words cant even describe.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

*ufc doesn't need fedor, and fedor doesn't need the ufc.*

he can stay getting his paper just off of his name right now, he doesnt NEED to fight ufc fighters. he can fight the 2nd rate strikeforce HW's and continue making money. would be nice if he did go the UFC, but does he have to? if he cares about his ranking some battyboys give to him on the net and in magazines (which he shouldnt), then yeah.

*strikeforce will keep his pockets fat anyways, once again he doesnt need the ufc right now lol*


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

DahStoryTella said:


> ufc doesnt need fedor, and fedor doesnt need the ufc.
> 
> he can stay getting his paper just off of his name right now, he doesnt NEED to fight ufc fighters. would be nice if he did, but does he have to? if he cares about his ranking (which he shouldnt), then yeah.


He just got offered 30 million to fight for the UFC and turned it down??? Respect the guy as a fighter, without a doubt, probably the best. But seriously, **** Fedor.


----------



## lilteapot (Jul 30, 2009)

there has gotta be something preventing fedor from taking that deal, that's more than generous. like someone else said earlier M1 global is pretty damn fishy and i'm convinced they're run by the russian mafia...just sayin


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> He just got offered 30 million to fight for the UFC and turned it down??? Respect the guy as a fighter, without a doubt, probably the best. But seriously, **** Fedor.


oh i def agree that's an idiot move on his part, dude should have taken that deal and ran like Usain Bolt with it.

but this is just the net, there could be something we don't know about this whole thing.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Your saying he's owned by the Russian Mob....????:confused05:


The Russian mob ownes the company that bought M-1 from Fedors manager vink-whatever, he runs the company but is not the owner..I will find the names and dates and post..I found most of it last week.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

30 mil for fedor! But what got in the way was stupid m1 sayin they want co promotion but ufc said they wont. I guess fedors brainwashed by finklefuck cuz man what else could someone want?


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

There is no CREDIBLE source saying Fedor got offered 30 Million... Its just Sherdog.... And we all know how credible they are!

It also says that Fedor could have ANY M1 logos he wanted... I have my doubts about that!

Also, Fedor is not worth that much to the UFC, he has proven that he does not sell PPV's. Brock Lesnar does! (as sad as that is)


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Dana should use 30 mil for other top fighters.*

Dana should take those 30 mil and get overeem,monson,diaz,shields,and a couple other top guys. Stack up the divisions probably wouldnt even take 30 mil! Screw fedor and especially m1. What you guys think?


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

lmfao @ fedor's net groupies starting to turn their backs


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

DahStoryTella said:


> lmfao @ fedor's net groupies starting to turn their backs


Not me just sayin m1 gettin in the way. Other than that its all good. Ufc could use that money for better stuff though.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

they should use that 30m$ to buy M1 alltogether. no seriously no fighter is worth 30m$


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Grizzly909 said:


> Not me just sayin m1 gettin in the way. Other than that its all good. Ufc could use that money for better stuff though.


word i wasn't talking about you, i was laughing at the sherdog comments lol


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

This is bullshit. **** m-1 why can't he just drop them? I mean 30 mill jesus

The last time he didnt go to the ufc was because they wouldnt let him compete in combat ***** but now they will and theyll let him wear m-1 logos...but NOW THEY HAVE TO CO PROMOTE m-1

Mannn I hope Fedor gets his ass kicked by some can in strikeforce because he deserves it


----------



## yynnaot (May 28, 2008)

lilteapot said:


> Oh, they offered him a HELL of a deal.
> 
> http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f2/update-what-ufc-specifically-offered-fedor-1023090/


if that deal is true ( i doubt it) they could buy tiger woods for that price...


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

How is a guy with a screen name like Fedornumber1 gonna say he wants Fedor beaten by cans? Come on cuzz settle down and take a deep breat followed by some yoga.

Russians are scary people and they're always about business. They must be either threatening Fedor with something or Fedor owns M1. There has to be more to it than just Fedor listening to everything his tool of a manager has to say. How come Fedor didn't go through all this crap with PRIDE and whatnot? I'm not passing judgement until further news and I'm not sure why some "Fedor fans" are.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> How can Fedor be so dumb? Doesn't he realize that all M-1 cares about is using him and his name to make a shit load of cash? Doesn't he care about fighting in the UFC?
> 
> What. the. ****.


Fedor might be a good fighter but he's a common fool in the business facet of his profession.

This is the only guy in MMA with ability to earn tens of millions in endorsements and supplementary earnings and yet Finkelstein has him waiting for something that's NEVER gonna happen. His appeal will not last forever.

He is, like Mike Tyson, a mere worm on smarter people's hooks, smarter people attempting to catch the best bargain that they can at the expense of his earnings.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I think were at the point where the UFC should just forget about Fedor. How much aggrivation should they have to take just trying to sign him?


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

6 fights.. $5 millon a fight.. that's not even including sponsorship is it? That's nuts. Something is very fishy for him to just decline that + being able to do *****.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> I think were at the point where the UFC should just forget about Fedor. How much aggrivation should they have to take just trying to sign him?


Fedor and Finkelstein over-value Fedor's worth to MMA and that's why they're bargaining waaaaaaaaaaaay above their weight in gold.

Fedor's not worth a quarter of what Finkestein and the rest of Fedor's handlers are asking for. The internet's squirming Fedor fanatics have gotten to their heads.

As unromantic as the notion might be, MMA is a business before it's a sport...all is. Fedor is bad business because the sharks that handle him and exploit his lack of business pragmatism (as though he were a Russian verson of Michael jackson) are actually bargaining as if Fedor is MMA.

Honestly, the UFC shouldn't acquiesce to any demands so obscene. They should let him continue fighting in internationally ambiguous venues if his masters think that's better for him than exposure to a wider audience in America and Europe.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Fedors gotta get his ass beat by some can now so m1 can go down! Ufc can buy way more talent with that cash! Fedor screwed up and ufc must realize its not worth negotiating for him. Was the best but wont be for long foghtin cans and s$&t!!!


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Grizzly909 said:


> Fedors gotta get his ass beat by some can now so m1 can go down! Ufc can buy way more talent with that cash! Fedor screwed up and ufc must realize its not worth negotiating for him. Was the best but wont be for long foghtin cans and s$&t!!!


Yeah cause not signing with a company automatically erases every credible win off your record :sarcastic12:

How did Fedor screw up? Cause of his scumbag manager? So what if he fights cans? He's already proved he's the greatest fighter MMA has ever seen and if he chooses to fight cans then so be it...or he can just retire and live a quiet life in Russia.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

All Fedor cares about these days is his next pay check and god, It ain't about fighting the best anymore.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> I think were at the point where the UFC should just forget about Fedor. How much aggrivation should they have to take just trying to sign him?


agreed , they should just say : " look this is the best deal weve offered anybody, its a ton of money and you get to fight the best guys in the world. This is our final deal , you could take it or you can go f*** yourself "


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Brydon said:


> The UFC will never co-promote and help build another competitor against them. M1 will never hand over their biggest asset to their biggest competitor. For Fedor to fight in the UFC one organisation has to risk self destruction and that will not happen. No Fedor in the UFC, end of.


Yes but UFC groupies want M-1 to lay down their guns and surrender everything they've worked for. No one needs to get paid in this industry except UFC.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

T.Bone said:


> All Fedor cares about these days is his next pay check and god, It ain't about fighting the best anymore.



God? Is he religious or something? 

Lol he looks too cyborgy to hang out with Ned Flanders at prayer meetings.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

feel sorry for fedor. He only fought once in 08 and looks to be the same this year


----------



## AHagglund (Jul 20, 2008)

I honestly doubt the UFC would offer 5 million a fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

locnott said:


> The Russian mob ownes the company that bought M-1 from Fedors manager vink-whatever, he runs the company but is not the owner..I will find the names and dates and post..I found most of it last week.


 
yeah dude I would be intrested if you could take the time...I would def appreciate it....:thumb02:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

shatterproof said:


> i'm done with Fedor. He clearly doesn't care about his many fans or fight legacy, only about this dicktarded M1 nonsense and until he gets off this bullsh*t marry-go-round helmed by fu*kwit Finkelstein i, for one, am done supporting the guy.


So you are telling Fedor who his fans are? Don't start thinking that you and the rest of us on this forum represent his fans. We are some of his fans and people like us are the majority of his North American fans but we are an insignificant group (size wise) compared to his fans in Japan and Russia. His fans in Japan, which to reiterate, are far more numerous than us, would like him in Dream more than in the UFC so in a purely utilitarian sense that would be the "best" thing he could do for his fans.

As for M-1's ridiculous demands, if true then they are absurd and we can heap blame on them. Unfortunately I've seen lists of demands just as absurd attributed to the UFC (that Fedor had to fight 4 times a year, that he can never leave if he is winning, etc.). We need to see the actual offers or hear from someone who has (who is unbiased) before we start putting all the blame on M1 for this.

Obviously I want to see Fedor in the UFC because I want, as in all weight classes, to see the best fighters fight each other and there is virtually no one left for him outside the UFC.


----------



## Op Auto (Aug 11, 2008)

Screw Fedor, I hope the UFC doesnt give into this crap. If Fedor wanted to fight the best he'd comprise and fight in the UFC for a few fights. He obviously doesnt want to so lets move on, looks like Brock is the #1 Heavyweight until someone proves that wrong.....


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

HeelHooker said:


> God? Is he religious or something?
> 
> Lol he looks too cyborgy to hang out with Ned Flanders at prayer meetings.



Yea he is! Fedor is super religious, following the Russian Orthodox faith.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

locnott said:


> The Russian mob ownes the company that bought M-1 from Fedors manager vink-whatever, he runs the company but is not the owner..I will find the names and dates and post..I found most of it last week.


Vadim Finkelchtein sold his M-1 Fighting company to Sibling Sports llc. in 2007. He stayed as President of M-1 Global. 
All part of Sibling Ent. Group, Sibling Pictures, Sibling Music, Sibling Properties, Sibling Theatricals, Sibling Holdings and on and on.
They have a phone # in New york and web site is still under construction.
This is also assoc.with Garlin Holdings Limied also( SEGI )
Anyway IMO thats why I think Fedor has not much to say about it. 
Sibling co.is where things become "questionable"

Station Casino's "owners" kinda got it's money the same way, I think thats a little bit more well known though.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

This pretty much makes you wonder how much the downfall of Affliction was the fact that M-1 was involved. :confused02: As has been said a hundred times, M-1 is ignorant. The UFC should not touch an offer from them. If anything, Fedor should share some of his profits with M-1. 

FACT is, Fedor himself isn't that big a draw. He will have to paired up with another top name AND a good card in order for a PPV with him in it to sell big. We saw that with Affliction. Yes they had bad promotion, but M-1 was partly responsible for that too. Even with a solid card behind him for the more knowledgable fans, Fedor wasn't a big enough draw. 
Fedor deserves no better a deal than the other top names in the UFC.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Drogo said:


> So you are telling Fedor who his fans are? Don't start thinking that you and the rest of us on this forum represent his fans. We are some of his fans and people like us are the majority of his North American fans but we are an insignificant group (size wise) compared to his fans in Japan and Russia. His fans in Japan, which to reiterate, are far more numerous than us, would like him in Dream more than in the UFC so in a purely utilitarian sense that would be the "best" thing he could do for his fans.
> 
> As for M-1's ridiculous demands, if true then they are absurd and we can heap blame on them. Unfortunately I've seen lists of demands just as absurd attributed to the UFC (that Fedor had to fight 4 times a year, that he can never leave if he is winning, etc.). We need to see the actual offers or hear from someone who has (who is unbiased) before we start putting all the blame on M1 for this.
> 
> Obviously I want to see Fedor in the UFC because I want, as in all weight classes, to see the best fighters fight each other and there is virtually no one left for him outside the UFC.


i was talking about Fedor putting on the shows that his fans abroad want to see. That includes Japan, Korea, Europe and North/south America. As for where i got my second-hand factoids/news: MMAweekly, MMAJunkie and BloodyElbow. How about the 4 fight thing you bring up? Sherdog forums? All fighters have a champion clause in their contracts in the UFC... as for that 'four times a year', hah, if you really buy that then i guess i shouldn't be entirely surprised that you misunderstood the thesis of my rant.


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

I really like Fedor, and I especially love watching him fight, but this is just ridiculous. I would imagine that, as a fighter, he would want to face top competition. I would image that he would want to fight for his legacy, pride, respect, and a love for the sport. Fedor doesn't seem willing to do this.

If the offer put on the table is legit, Dana and the UFC have gone far and above the call of duty to give Fedor the opportunity to showcase his talents and cement his legacy as the best ever. Does Fedor have to come to the UFC to do this? That's debatable, honestly, but again, as a fighter, Fedor should be willing to take on all challenges and he's, at this point, unwilling to do so.

I don't expect Fedor to make a stupid business decision, but with what he's being offered, not taking the UFC up on it is the only stupid decision. He's being offered huge money, the spotlight, the marketing, the ability to continue to compete in *****, promote M1 on his gear, and, maybe most importantly, to solidify himself as the greatest MMA fighter of all time. All competitors from other sports want this kind of opportunity, and yet Fedor scoffs at it.

If, after all the UFC has done to make this happen, Fedor doesn't come here and tangle with the likes of Brock, Randy, Mir, Carwin, Velasquez, and maybe even a Nog rematch, Fedor is doing a disservice to the fans, himself, potential challengers and the sport itself.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

You people need to realize that going against the grain in Russia means death.. Fedor doesnt need money he's rich .. He can always go to japan and make a quick couple mill.. M-1 is jus trying to get a show started in all great mother Russia . There looking to be the Euro UFC .. But they need the UFC to do so.. It jus boils down to FEDOR WILL NEVER BE IN THE UFC>.. Which is a good thing for the sport of mma.. Keeps a option out there for fighters.. Besides whats in the ufc for Fedor? COck Chestnar? Gerital Randy? Then what?? Exactly..


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

Drogo said:


> So you are telling Fedor who his fans are? Don't start thinking that you and the rest of us on this forum represent his fans. *We are some of his fans and people like us are the majority of his North American fans but we are an insignificant group (size wise) compared to his fans in Japan and Russia*. His fans in Japan, which to reiterate, are far more numerous than us, would like him in Dream more than in the UFC so in a purely utilitarian sense that would be the "best" thing he could do for his fans.


MMA is far away from being popular or known in Russia - same goes for Fedor he isn't popular at all. regular public doesn't know who he is, doesn't know what MMA is. the guy isn't being advertised or televised - wonder why wouldn't Finkel try and promote his main man in his own country... 

As for mister Finkel, i'd like to hear what he is planning to bring to the table in that co-promotion that he talks about (except Fedor lol).
Second question - is he planning to co-promote with UFC for all events and fights (which is fuken crazy), or just co-promoting Fedor's fight (fuked up as well) ??

Why the **** would anyone need 2 organizations promoting same shit? especially when one is succesfull and others are just jabronies? 

What role does M-1 want to take? anyone know what role they played in Affliction ? 

...fuken bizarre shit


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Zemelya said:


> MMA is far away from being popular or known in Russia - same goes for Fedor he isn't popular at all. regular public doesn't know who he is, doesn't know what MMA is. the guy isn't being advertised or televised - wonder why wouldn't Finkel try and promote his main man in his own country...
> 
> As for mister Finkel, i'd like to hear what he is planning to bring to the table in that co-promotion that he talks about (except Fedor lol).
> Second question - is he planning to co-promote with UFC for all events and fights (which is fuken crazy), or just co-promoting Fedor's fight (fuked up as well) ??
> ...


 
Not sure where you came into this thread but apparently he is signing with strikeforce.....(of course always subject to change)

Fedor is huge over there and in Japan, russians def know him from his ***** competitions....

The fact that they want to co-promote simply to me a businessman , indicates they realize there is major potential in the U.S. market to make significantly more than just in Russia and Japan.....


There isnt gonna be any co-promotion with the UFC.....





The_Senator said:


> source (Sherdog): http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/m-1-no-fedor-in-ufc-without-co-promoting-18792
> 
> The bottom-line is that Fedor won't step inside the octagon with his terms. Negotiations with UFC won't be successful.


 

Here......1st page...


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Really, who the **** is M-1? M-1 couldn't even wash Dana's balls. **** them. Honestly though, after all the UFC has reportedly offered them and they still don't accept let me be the first to accuse them of dodging fights. Neg rep away!


----------



## EbonGear (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah that really sucked reading that, you knew that wasn't going to happen... I mean thats pretty absurd to ask. That would be like some indy company asking the nfl to co-promote.


----------



## Dedicate (Aug 10, 2008)

*The Deal The UFC Is Offering Fedor Emelianeko.*

http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/The-Deal-The-UFC-Is-Offering-Fedor-Emelianeko.html 

This is an amazing deal and something no fighter will likely see again for a long time. The news comes from the Carmichael Dave Show: 

- The UFC offered Fedor a 6 fight, 30 million dollar contract. That's 5 mil a fight 

- The UFC offered Fedor an immediate title shot 

- Lesnar/Fedor would be the biggest PPV in MMA history (we assume), and the UFC offered M-1 Global a cut of the PPV on top of Fedor's purse. 

- Fedor was free to wear as many M-1 logoed items as he wished. 

- The UFC also relented on allowing Fedor to compete in combat *****. 

Apparently, for good or bad, M-1 refuses to sign a deal unless the UFC agrees to co-promote.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm starting to think the UFC should just copromote with M1 and forget about the 5 mil. Just give him the usual 250,000 and copromote. I'm sure that'd be cheaper.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

He will be a total moron if he refuses this deal. This deal is worth a lot more than anything he brings to the table.


I'm sure M-1 will still refuse though because of the co-promotion crap.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

*Fedor Emelianenko Turns Down Three-Fight UFC Contract*



> Fedor Emelianenko said on Wednesday that he does not intend to sign a contract with the Ultimate Fighting Championship unless the UFC agrees to promote fights jointly with Emelianenko's promoter, M-1 Global. Since then, several Web sites have reported that Emelianenko had turned down a six-fight contract with the UFC worth $30 million.
> 
> FanHouse has learned from a source close to the negotiations, who wished to remain anonymous, that the UFC offered Emelianenko a three-fight contract with a guarantee of less than $2 million per fight.
> 
> ...


Source (mma.fanhouse.com): http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/59894-u...eal-according-los-angeles-times-merged-4.html


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

If Fedor doesn't sign with the UFC because of this bullsh*t copromotion idea, I'll lose a lot of respect for him.

He has become a Diva in all this and it is pissing me off.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

This has already been posted.... BY ME!!


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Cant beleive fedor wouldnt accept that deal. I guess hes on finklesteins nuts. Ufc only wants fedor not some m1 copromotion and stupid red devil worthless fighters. Fedor is really screwin over his fans now.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> MMA is far away from being popular or known in Russia - same goes for Fedor he isn't popular at all. regular public doesn't know who he is, doesn't know what MMA is. the guy isn't being advertised or televised - wonder why wouldn't Finkel try and promote his main man in his own country...


This is true. Comparing to boxing, hockey and soccer, MMA and Fedor is nothing in Russia. Malkin, Ovechkin, Fedorov and many other Russian NHL stars are way more popular and well-known to general public. Vast majority of my friends don't know who Fedor is. M1 has been around for 12 years now, but very small part of the MMA fans loves their product. The company is not growing as fast as management wants (I wonder if they really grow), that's why I guess they want for Fedor to draw the audience, but they are not going to get as much as they would want. I don't even watch Aleksander Emelianenko fights in M-1... because the level of competition is pathetic.


----------



## Nos5 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Fedor's Manager: "I don't consider Brock Lesnar to be the best fighter."*

I agree. He may be the best UFC heavyweight, but Fedor is proven to be better imo.

http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Fedors-Manager-Vadim-Finkelchtein-speaks.html


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Well maybe if his manager would let the puppy of the chain for a a bit maybe the shit ton of fans who want to see this can find out.


----------



## Nos5 (Oct 11, 2007)

TERMINATOR said:


> Well maybe if his manager would let the puppy of the chain for a a bit maybe the shit ton of fans who want to see this can find out.


Well put.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

he can say w/e he wants since fedor isnt comin to the ufc so we wont be able to see what fedor could do in the ufc hw division. Oh well life goes on.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Join the club


----------



## topfighterstand (May 8, 2007)

*If M-1 was smart*

since M-1 is so desperate to be a major mma promoter (apparently they didn't learn anything from Bodog, EliteXC, Affliciton, etc.) 

Why wouldn't they take the 3 fight deal. Fedor can (potentially) become UFC champ and gain a national audience in America. Then when the deal is up, in a year/year-and-half. Fedor can leave and go to M-1.

Right now M-1 should be trying to sign Affliction fighters to build their roster, so they would actually have someone for Fedor to fight. Instead of worrying about the co-promoting nonsense.

Bottom line: Fedor after UFC is much more valuable than Fedor without UFC.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Fedors manager is a f-cking *****, yah ive posted this in every thread mentioning him, but f-ck this guy, no sh-t brock isnt as good as Fedor, nobody is. Let him go prove it though.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I think most people don't consider Brock the "Best fighter", however he is #1 in the UFC rankings wise due to his recent wins.

Who everyone thinks is the best means practically nothing.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

I would love to see the look on fecalstains face if fedor gets smashed by some can. M1 would go under. Im rootin against fedor from now on.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

Grizzly909 said:


> he can say w/e he wants since fedor isnt comin to the ufc so we wont be able to see what fedor could do in the ufc hw division. Oh well life goes on.


To repeat a worn out cliche, quoted for truth.

I'm starting to wonder what the real motive was for Fedor and Finkelstein intentionally asking for the impossible.

They knew they were shooting way beyond the stars in demanding an occassional partnership with the UFC as a prerequisite yet they made the impossible the cornerstone of their negotiations.

It's quite obvious the intent was to make the UFC never employ Fedor, buy why?

Is it Finkelstein fearing to lose his somewhat unintelligent, susceptible to exploitation cash cow to Dana and the Fertittas' control or is it Fedor actually being intelligent and recognizing that the online trekkylike Fedor-zealots would drink his urine for superpowers (ala Machida) and that he need not fight anymore, to make money, because they'll always worship his past for as long as he avoids being knocked out or subbed(ie. one match a year in the bush leagues).

That's the truth. Fedor need not fight to make money anymore, the excessive online man-worship makes him profitable enough and he'd sooner exploit that than exploit any opponent's weakness for a living, at the risk of a knock out or submission, right now.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

this guy's an ass, what the hell is he playing at?


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

If they were smart theyd let fedor go cuz when fedor gets whooped by some nobody they will go under also. Hes whats keepin them alive.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nos5 said:


> I agree. He may be the best UFC heavyweight, but Fedor is proven to be better imo.
> 
> http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Fedors-Manager-Vadim-Finkelchtein-speaks.html


 
Sorry for the language...but to sum it up for everyone...this guy is a phuckin asshole!!!!!!!:thumbsdown:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

hey, Fedor's Manager, No Sh!t.

Of course he isn't even nearly as experienced as a guy normally should be to be in the UFC, but he has better wrestling than anyone Fedor has faced.
He also has the best chance of beating your guy, and you know it.
Randy's got the next best shot, he's that good. I'd pay to see that fight even, so stop dillydallying and let's getiton.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> this guy's an ass, what the hell is he playing at?


Fedor's the bigger ass for having an ass play him like a fiddle.

Maybe, here on forth, they'll refer to him as Feinstein's Fiddle, not MMA's Fedor.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

C'mon you guys, let's not be ridiculous. Calling Fedor unintelligent is a joke, saying his team is owned by the Russian Mafia is insulting, and accepting unsourced articles saying UFC is offering them everything in the world to make this deal happen... give me a break. 


Take a deep breath everyone. Let's see what DW says tomorrow and in a week we'll all know for sure what's happening.


----------



## topfighterstand (May 8, 2007)

agreed. Every organization Fedor has ever fought for has gone under.
Rings, PRIDE, Bodogfight, Affliciton


----------



## goodlawd (Jul 30, 2009)

that offer was a lie. if you're going to post "news" then at least post the latest ones.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> C'mon you guys, let's not be ridiculous. Calling Fedor unintelligent is a joke, saying his team is owned by the Russian Mafia is insulting, and accepting unsourced articles saying UFC is offering them everything in the world to make this deal happen... give me a break.
> 
> 
> Take a deep breath everyone. Let's see what DW says tomorrow and in a week we'll all know for sure what's happening.


Right on brother :thumbsup: I'm willing to believe the Mafia story though. 

At least there are plenty faithful Fedor fans left instead of all the bandwagon guys that the last couple of threads exposed.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Take a deep breath everyone. Let's see what DW says tomorrow and in a week we'll all know for sure what's happening.


White will say, "[expletive] Fedor! Brock is the best!" or something else in that matter.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Fedors owner is being an ass for not lettin something happen that the fans would have loved to see. Fedor is brainwashed. He doesnt care about his fans with the crap hes doin. Go fight cans fedor. Your not championship material anymore! Wamma hw belt is stupid. 2 fights thats it.


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

topfighterstand said:


> agreed. Every organization Fedor has ever fought for has gone under.
> Rings, PRIDE, Bodogfight, Affliciton


OMG!!! that means if he comes to the UFC, it will also go under. KEEP him away!!!!!


----------



## goodlawd (Jul 30, 2009)

*The $30 million offer = LIE*

So much drama in MMA world lately. 

Yesterday, some douchebag named Carmichael David broke the "news" about a 30 million dollar offer that UFC allegedly made to Fedor that was then refused by M1. He claimed that he obtained this information from a "very credible source." Sounds good right? 

Well, yeah, until we find out that he's full of shit when M1 outright denied the offer and said it was NOWHERE NEAR the 30 million offered. In fact, they claimed that the offer UFC made was even less than what Fedor was making with Affliction. 

I was wondering who in their right mind would deny such a high offer and today it's obvious: the offer was never made.

So let's see what UFC has to offer to Fedor:

- subpar pay (much less than he made in Affliction)

- shitty fights with freaks (lesnar, and randy. although randy at least is a legitimate and great fighter, he is way beyond his prime)

- and become property of ufc. (like every other fighter)

No wonder Fedor and M1 aren't taking the deal.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

They dont even have the $$$ to get that many fighters. M1 global is worthless. The only thing this org has is fedor. Thats it.


----------



## JackAbraham34 (Jun 30, 2009)

Does sound rather bad when you put it that way ....
But who gives a shit man I want Fedor ! :thumb02:


----------



## goodlawd (Jul 30, 2009)

Fedor's manager is right.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

goodlawd said:


> So much drama in MMA world lately.
> 
> Yesterday, some douchebag named Carmichael David broke the "news" about a 30 million dollar offer that UFC allegedly made to Fedor that was then refused by M1. He claimed that he obtained this information from a "very credible source." Sounds good right?
> 
> ...


Where will Fedor find better fights?

When someone says "Lesnar will KO Fedor" and "Fedor is ducking the tougher competition" its time for Fedor to say "Phuck it. Phuck the money, Phuck the Politics, and Phuck the critics. Ima kick this guys ass, take his belt, prove i am a fighter, and stick two fingers up at the folk that ever questioned me".


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

But what happens if he wins the belt :confused02:?


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

This Is getting to the point where I hope Fedor loses whoever he fights next, just so M-1, his manager, his mafia friends and Fedor himself gets taken down a notch.


----------



## olkeller (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree Im not a brock lover however unless Fedor comes to the UFC I think he is hiding he hasnt fought anybody that didnt wash out of the UFC since pride and most of pride hasnt done that well in the UFC either. I just have to wonder why he would ask for the impossible and not want to fight who the vast majority of mma fans know or think is the best. You would think he would want to expose brock for what he is. I am completely over Fedor if he chooses to hide out in the D leauges(no matter what he says if UFC is so bad why is the best of every other weight class there)

I dont know about russian mob, and I'm not a class warfare kinda guy, butRussia is an Oligarchy ruled by a few. If Fedor is friends with Putin then I'm sure so is his manager and he is probally a part of the ruling class which means weather or not they are the mob they are an elite class that is above the law and used to getting what they want or people disappear, just like the mob.

Like I said though if Fedor dont come to the UFC to prove he is the best Im so over him.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> This Is getting to the point where I hope Fedor loses whoever he fights next, just so M-1, his manager, his mafia friends and Fedor himself gets taken down a notch.


Hell yea its better if he loses. Hopefully its a nobody. M1 gotta go down now. Fedor is just their brainwashed follower. His brother even disagrees with him. How can you go against your brother unless somethins wrong. I'll be rooting against fedor from now on.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm confused why everyone in this thread hates this guy?



> I can understand perfectly well Dana White," Finkelchtein revealed. "I don't know, maybe if I was in his place maybe I would also use bad words. They've really achieved a lot and they did a lot for MMA and I really respect them for that. I don't feel offended or insulted because I don't pay attention to that. If you look at the list of fighters that Fedor met already, these were the best fighters. That doesn't not mean that if a fighter does not belong in the UFC he is not the best fighter. I don't consider Brock Lesnar to be the best fighter. He's a very good fighter, but there are a lot of fighters on his level. And I think we'll always be able to find the proper opponent to Fedor, but fans do want that fight. That's why we offered to UFC to organize that fight. And you know that neither me or Fedor ever refused an opponent.


This is his quote about Lesnar and the UFC. He shows respect to Dana, even after using insults, he says that he respects them for making MMA what it is today, he says that Fedor has fought the best HW fighters(which he generally has), He is right about Brock, he isn't the best fighter. He understands the fans want that fight, which is why he put the fight up there for offer many times already.

Really? Is that the guy you guys are so upset about? He is not only correct in all he says, but he is respectable and doesn't use a single insult to Dana, in fact shows respect to him, even after Dana is constantly insulting him and his team.

What is the problem?


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Phuck it. Phuck the money, Phuck the Politics, and Phuck the critics. Ima kick this guys ass, take his belt, prove i am a fighter, and stick two fingers up at the folk that ever questioned me


Fedor doesn't talk that way. If you're 100% in yourself, you don't need to prove anything to anybody else, because you can't silence ALL the doubters and please everybody. After Lesnar there'll be someone else, after him - another, etc. You can't fight everybody who doubts you.


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

Fedor vs Brock for the title period. So they can settle this already for crying out loud!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

olkeller said:


> Right for what. They could say he is untested or unproven but they cant say that until after Fedor beats him or someone else.


Why would they say that? Fedor is tested more than any HW in the world. He is on a 9+ year winning streak, has defeated many UFC champions, and has been considered the best HW fighter in the world for the last 6-7 years without question.

What is there to prove, that he can beat a 4-1 guy in Brock?


----------



## olkeller (Jul 6, 2008)

goodlawd said:


> Fedor's manager is right.


Right for what. They could say he (Brock) is untested or unproven but they cant say that until after Fedor beats him or someone else.

I read the full context and I dont nessacarry disagree either now. Except its hard to say until they meet.



Michael Carson said:


> Why would they say that? Fedor is tested more than any HW in the world. He is on a 9+ year winning streak, has defeated many UFC champions, and has been considered the best HW fighter in the world for the last 6-7 years without question.
> 
> What is there to prove, that he can beat a 4-1 guy in Brock?


No your right he is tested Brock isnt, thats my point but I would say he hasnt been tested since Pride who has he fought Tim Syliva? Andre Arlovski good but both washed out of the UFC I'm not saying he isnt the best but it does seem as if he is hiding if he doesnt come to the UFC. He could easily walk through Brock but Brock is the most known champion out there today so I would want to prove that he is nothing unless I was worried that maybe it might hurt my legacy if he won.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

N body doubts silva or gsp after dominating their own weightclasses. fedor could do the same and then no one can say anything.


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

Fedor vs Brock for the title period. So they can settle talks in the octagon. Hopefully UFC can pull a rabbit trick and find some king of coagreement on what us the fans want. Which is Fedor vs Brock. Dana has to find a way to get this in the record books. The new EA MMA Game actually has Fedor featured as they cover star. Maybe this sign shows a slim chance of a co-promotion ever even happening. Hopefully something turns the tides on this and gets the match down already. Dream Match fight if this goes down. Other than the Anderson vs St. Pierre fight. Another point is the fact Affliction shirts plus promotions will now be featured again in upcoming UFC events. We might possibly see a Fedor vs. Brock soon tho we neva know yet.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Ofcourse they didn't offer him 30 million. It was probably 3 million for those 6 fights. Plus PPV cut which is good and makes the pay he's getting faaar higher then what affliction will pay. I honestly believe that the rest of the deal was accurate, just that was a typo. 

M1 is just trying to hide the fact that they refuse the let Fedor into the UFC without copromotion, which will never happen, and they don't even deserve.

Oh and I just read an interview with the guy where he never actually denied the offered amount, he just said it's not about money.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

M-1 global are a complete joke if they think they can compete against the UFC in becoming the top dawg of Mixed Martial Arts.

Often (although it sounds silly) some of the more casual viewers of the sport of Mixed Martial Arts call MMA ''UFC''. E.g.

''Who's better at UFC?''

Now imagine this:

''Who's better at M-1 Global?''

Silly ain't it? M-1 isn't as mainstream.

Also, M-1's only real claim to fame is that they formerly (and might still) hold Fedor's fight contract. If I were M-1, I'd let Fedor. The reason for this? THEY'RE PAYING HIM TOO DAMN MUCH! For a promotion as little as M-1 to be paying that much for one fighter is ridiculous! Haven't they learned anything from the untimely deaths of Affliction, and EliteXC?

Let's face it: There is a complete bunch of idiots running M-1. They hardly know what they're doing, and are obviously going to go down somewhere in the near future if they keep on running their promotion like this.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> N body doubts silva or gsp after dominating their own weightclasses. fedor could do the same and then no one can say anything.


About GSP I agree, but Anderson Silva's latest 2 victories have pissed off a lot of fans for no reason (and he's still not the biggest PPV draw, that means people don't watch him as much as GSP and Brock Lesnar). It took GSP so many years to get on the level he is now, I don't think Fedor has that much time left in MMA. Someone from his camp already mentioned that he doesn't train the way he used to. This is why he lost the ***** championship last year.


----------



## pat11 (Mar 31, 2008)

Fedor sucks...chicken...lets move on


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

olkeller said:


> No your right he is tested Brock isnt, thats my point but I would say he hasnt been tested since Pride who has he fought Tim Syliva? Andre Arlovski good but both washed out of the UFC I'm not saying he isnt the best but it does seem as if he is hiding if he doesnt come to the UFC. He could easily walk through Brock but Brock is the most known champion out there today so I would want to prove that he is nothing unless I was worried that maybe it might hurt my legacy if he won.


Well, Tim Sylvia and Arlovski were both top 10 and boerderline top 5 when he beat them, regardless if they were in the UFC or not. Those two, at the time, were top guys, and he destroyed them.

As far as you saying he could easily walk through Brock, that is exactly why he isn't signing. Look at it this way:

In Russia, where Fedor lives, he is one of the most popular guys in the world there. He is praised there. He is like the Michael Jackson of Russia(maybe not that much, but very popular). He is the greatest in the world to almost all MMA fans across the world, but in Russia, he is without question the greatest, and for him that is where it really counts. We(I) come from America, so if someone is praised high in America like Chuck Liddell was or Brock is, then that's all that matters to me(if I were a casual MMA fan). That's what Fedor has in Russia, he is the Brock/Liddell there, in his home country where he lives.

Why does it matter to him to fight in the UFC, when his home country(where it really matters to him), and almost all real MMA fans know he is the greatest of all time, without ever stepping foot in the UFC.

It makes PEFECT sense on his side to go with a company like strikeforce that lets him compete in *****, lets him fight in other places, yet still pays him a good 500-700k, as he is already known as the greatest in the world by almost all MMA fans, and definitely all Russia fans, where it really counts for him.

Beating Brock in the UFC means nothing to Fedor, it's a 4-1 win and it does nothing for him except for people to say "see, I told you Fedor would beat him".


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a feeling M1 is quite poor. If you think about it, all the contractual fights they had with Fedor so far have been payed by Affliction. They really are just leeches, taking profit off others using Fedor as an object. That why I hope Fedor does lose his next fight, even though he is my 3rd favorite fighter. They'll come crawling back begging the UFC for the same offer the UFC just gave, and Dana will say only if he sucks my balls on live television.


----------



## olkeller (Jul 6, 2008)

Except it looks like he is scared to face a monster of a heavyweight and Lidell is a perfect example what if he would of never fought Rampage went and fought in the D leauges and walked through a couple of washed up fighters people would be all over his nut sack rather than knowing he is a fighter past his prime and although he was good he is washed up now. 

If Fedor keeps hiding out in Russia thats what it will look like. It will probally end up with something like the Hughes Gracie fight 5 years from now and mean nothing and prove nothing, but right now it proves everything.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

People still praise Fedor beyond everyone else, even now. The ones who stop thinking Fedor is the greatest based on the fact that he decided to not fight in the UFC and face a 4-1 guy, when he was previously in contract to fight the #2 HW in the world, were clearly not Fedor fans and are jumping off the wagon because he doesn't feel a pressure to prove anything, seeing as how he is already more proven than any HW or MMA fighter in the world.


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

Considering how fickle most MMA fans are, i can see why Fedor doesn't care what people think of him. Fedor has said it time and time again that he DOESN"T care if he's the top ranked guy. That is just a title that people gave him, he just wishes to do his best and fight for his country. Why would he care about defending his pound for pound legacy when the legacy means nothing to him? For most of us who grew up in the U.S., and were raised to believe that money speaks the loudest, Fedor, obviously, does not subscribe to that way of thinking. Get over it. Fedor does what fedor wants to do.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Absolutly all discussion regarding Fedor/M-1 and the UFC should remain here.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Funny how apperantly everyone is gonna stop caring, yet they'll still post crap on here.


----------



## olkeller (Jul 6, 2008)

daitrong said:


> Considering how fickle most MMA fans are, i can see why Fedor doesn't care what people think of him. Fedor has said it time and time again that he DOESN"T care if he's the top ranked guy. That is just a title that people gave him, he just wishes to do his best and fight for his country. Why would he care about defending his pound for pound legacy when the legacy means nothing to him? For most of us who grew up in the U.S., and were raised to believe that money speaks the loudest, Fedor, obviously, does not subscribe to that way of thinking. Get over it. Fedor does what fedor wants to do.


You would think a guy with that much national pride would love to destroy an all American kinda guy like Brock.

If money doesnt speak loudest he would take the fight right. I know all his intention are pure and he is the perfect fighter no ego no pride no greed. He is just from Russian where everything is about ego greed and pride instead of us greedy Americans.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

This is all a shame. If Fedor and management are happy having never defeated an opponent that Gabriel Gonzaga couldn't also defeat, then that's their choice. I myself, don't believe his collection of opponents are good enough to call him the best. The fact is, he's never fought anyone as good as Lesnar or even Couture for that matter. He'll forever have that doubt hanging around his neck. Some obviously don't care and don't think he needs to prove anything. That's their right, but I call it blind faith.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fedor has a lot of pride, as you say, and as such he doesn't feel like making his country look bad by bad mouthing or caring about what some guy in America is saying about him. He is above Dana and Brock, he has already proven himself to be the greatest HW in the world, he can do as he pleases and true Fedor fans can fully understand that he doesn't need the UFC to keep his praise and legacy. 

If that were the case, he would have lost it years ago.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Fedor has a lot of pride, as you say, and as such he doesn't feel like making his country look bad by bad mouthing or caring about what some guy in America is saying about him. He is above Dana and Brock, he has already proven himself to be the greatest HW in the world, he can do as he pleases and true Fedor fans can fully understand that he doesn't need the UFC to keep his praise and legacy.
> 
> If that were the case, he would have lost it years ago.


Hey, if russians don't care if he's never fought anyone as good as GG, and Fedor only cares what russians think, then, you're. There's nothing more to do. Mission accomplished!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> The fact is, he's never fought anyone as good as Lesnar or even Couture for that matter. He'll forever have that doubt hanging around his neck.


He'll fight Barnett later. Barnett > Couture (especially if he loses to Nogueira). If NOG comes back to his regular PRIDE shape, he'll beat both Couture and Lesnar.


----------



## olkeller (Jul 6, 2008)

Im going to say one more thing because it is obvious that Fedor is undisputable perfect.

Im sick of this idea that he has nothing to prove. If he backs away it looks like he is scared that is something to prove. Fedor has everything to lose if brock won what would that do it would destroy everything that is Fedor. That 4-1 guy beat the unbeatable do you think he would be held in such high regard in russia I dont think Putin would want to hang out with him. He is so popular in Russia because he brings about a huge amount of national pride amoung the people. I am becoming more convinced that he is more worried about his social status then anything else. But I'm fickle and a greedy American who knows nothing.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

olkeller said:


> Im going to say one more thing because it is obvious that Fedor is undisputable perfect.
> 
> Im sick of this idea that he has nothing to prove. If he backs away it looks like he is scared that is something to prove. Fedor has everything to lose if brock won what would that do it would destroy everything that is Fedor. That 4-1 guy beat the unbeatable do you think he would be held in such high regard in russia I dont think Putin would want to hang out with him. He is so popular in Russia because he brings about a huge amount of national pride amoung the people. I am becoming more convinced that he is more worried about his social status then anything else. But I'm fickle and a greedy American who knows nothing.


And I also suspicion you're right. Fedor's no dummy. He knows what happened to Cop and Nog in the UFC by middle of the pack fighters. It's a risk. He doesn't want to take it. He should just retire if that's the case.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Hey, if russians don't care if he's never fought anyone as good as GG, and Fedor only cares what russians think, then, you're. There's nothing more to do. Mission accomplished!


Lol, yes, because the best of Nog, Cro Cop, Arlovski, Sylvia, etc, are not as good as GG. :sarcastic12:


----------



## DavidCaruso (May 31, 2009)

Man some of you guys are hilarious. If he doesn't fight in the UFC its not a big deal. Fedor can do his own thing and the UFC will do theirs. The UFC already has great cards at every PPV event, and is bringing in new fighters all the time. They've been doing pretty damn good without him.

That said, saying he has to prove himself as the best by fighting in the UFC is a joke. Even assuming he does join the UFC and cleans up the HW division, there will always be a new guy that people want to see him clash against. It would never end with some of you guys.

As far as M-1 being unreasonable, that's their prerogative. They're looking out for themselves like any business would and are looking to make the best deal possible. Fedor is on board with that. He's not being a bitch for supporting his management. And I seriously doubt he's being blackmailed by the the Russian mob. I dunno where that came from.

As others have said its not really a loss for the UFC if he doesn't join, nor is it really a loss for Fedor and M-1.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The_Senator said:


> He'll fight Barnett later. Barnett > Couture (especially if he loses to Nogueira). If NOG comes back to his regular PRIDE shape, he'll beat both Couture and Lesnar.


Nog would never ever beat Lesnar, Nog always had problems being manhandled by big strong guys, Sapp nearly killed him before Nog pulled a submission out and Ricco Rodriguez beat Nog right up to the bell at which point the judges awarded a travesty of a victory to Nog. Lesnar is far more skilled than Sapp and much bigger and stronger than Ricco, he would beat Nog even at his best.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Lol, yes, because the best of Nog, Cro Cop, Arlovski, Sylvia, etc, are not as good as GG. :sarcastic12:


nuff said.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Calminian said:


> nuff said.


You show one picture like it says everything.

I could make an argument that Rampage is way better than Wandy by posting this picture

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
and then say oh wait...

















One fight does not mean everything.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

..just a lil tribute to Vadim "Finkelstein shit kid"!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Calminian said:


> nuff said.


Ready Davisty's post. 

Cro Cop has done 100x more than GG has in his career and has been ranked more than once way ahead of GG's highest point.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

I think the major flaw when you start comparing fighter's pasts such as saying Rampage > Wandy then posting Wandy beating Rampage is the fact that the present is the only thing that matters in MMA, because the fighters are constantly becoming more skilled. So to say his logic is flawed with the Gonzaga picture, makes no sense. Gonzaga has a W over Cro Cop in their most recent fight, thereby establishing Gonzaga as a superior fighter. Rampage right now is in fact better than Wandy. My opinion is that Fedor would probably be beaten by Brock. He's had trouble against wrestlers in the past, and Brock would be the strongest, fastest, and most skilled MMA wrestler he would fight. But, opinions are opinions. I have a feeling we'll never know how Fedor will have done against this modern evolution of fighters that the strict competition in the UFC has created.


----------



## DavidCaruso (May 31, 2009)

olkeller said:


> Im going to say one more thing because it is obvious that Fedor is undisputable perfect.
> 
> Im sick of this idea that he has nothing to prove. If he backs away it looks like he is scared that is something to prove. Fedor has everything to lose if brock won what would that do it would destroy everything that is Fedor. That 4-1 guy beat the unbeatable do you think he would be held in such high regard in russia I dont think Putin would want to hang out with him. He is so popular in Russia because he brings about a huge amount of national pride amoung the people. I am becoming more convinced that he is more worried about his social status then anything else. But I'm fickle and a greedy American who knows nothing.


I forget who said it, but he's really not that big in Russia. A photo op with Putin doesn't they're both close. Its relatively easy to take a picture with the US President if you do something similar to what Fedor's done. Any college/professional/olympic sports champion gets a chance to go see the President. I'm pretty sure whichever kid wins the National Spelling Bee every year gets to take a picture with him. Hell you could just go to a town hall meeting the President is hosting and maybe take a pic with him there. Photo-ops mean nothing.

I doubt Fedor cares about his image. The dude is rarely in the spot light. From what I gather the only times he really goes out is when he does (sometimes free)training seminars across the globe, or has to do interviews or photo shoots for whatever event he's promoting. He doesn't talk shit. He's pretty quiet and humble and I've yet to hear him talk bad about anyone. 

I don't recall him ever saying he's the best either. You have guys like BJ Penn, GSP, and Couture say it for him. If/When he loses its not going to be the end of him. He'll still be a legend.


----------



## DavidCaruso (May 31, 2009)

Servatose said:


> I think the major flaw when you start comparing fighter's pasts such as saying Rampage > Wandy then posting Wandy beating Rampage is the fact that the present is the only thing that matters in MMA, because the fighters are constantly becoming more skilled. So to say his logic is flawed with the Gonzaga picture, makes no sense. Gonzaga has a W over Cro Cop in their most recent fight, thereby establishing Gonzaga as a superior fighter. Rampage right now is in fact better than Wandy. My opinion is that Fedor would probably be beaten by Brock. He's had trouble against wrestlers in the past, and Brock would be the strongest, fastest, and most skilled MMA wrestler he would fight. But, opinions are opinions. I have a feeling we'll never know how Fedor will have done against this modern evolution of fighters that the strict competition in the UFC has created.


I understand what you're trying to say but Fedor has practically forced MMA fighter to evolve. Others have preceded him and laid down the ground work but if we're talking about how important it is to be extremely well rounded as a fighter, then he's your best example.

Also I don't think saying Rampage is a better fighter than Wand right now is a good example of how MMA has evolved. One has just had their face beaten in more than the other because of their fighting style.

And the GG one is piss poor. Gonzaga is known for that one KO and nothing more. He's been getting worked by other fighters he's not bigger than since. CC has done much more in their respected careers.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Servatose said:


> I think the major flaw when you start comparing fighter's pasts such as saying Rampage > Wandy then posting Wandy beating Rampage is the fact that the present is the only thing that matters in MMA, because the fighters are constantly becoming more skilled. So to say his logic is flawed with the Gonzaga picture, makes no sense. Gonzaga has a W over Cro Cop in their most recent fight, thereby establishing Gonzaga as a superior fighter. Rampage right now is in fact better than Wandy. My opinion is that Fedor would probably be beaten by Brock. He's had trouble against wrestlers in the past, and Brock would be the strongest, fastest, and most skilled MMA wrestler he would fight. But, opinions are opinions. I have a feeling we'll never know how Fedor will have done against this modern evolution of fighters that the strict competition in the UFC has created.


The problem with what you argue is that you don't account for any sort of odds. Would anyone really believe that Serra was a "better" fighter than GSP after his win? No. Especially not in hindsight. In every MMA fight, no matter who is the better fighter, there is always the chance that the inferior fighter could win the fight.

That was my point for the most part. 

There was also a second point to my post. A fighter ages. That doesn't mean that he wasn't still top 5 in the world at a previous time. Which explains how Rampage beat Wandy. Wandy dominated him twice, and Rampage got the KO once 4 years later. Does that mean that Rampage was always the better fighter previously? Of course not. 

Yeah, Arlovski has been looking pretty mediocre lately, as has Nog and Sylvia. However, that doesn't change how dangerous they were at the time that Fedor beat them. Hindsight plays too large a part in peoples opinions of fighters nowadays.

He was arguing that Fedor has never beaten anyone better than Gonzaga and used Cro Cop as an example, completely ignoring Cro Cop's status at the time Fedor beat him. Therefore, my post makes complete sense.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

the UFC's gonna become: ULTIMATE FEDOR CHAMPIONSHIP !!! :thumb02:


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> and then say oh wait...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww yeaahh


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

The ufc press conference still on for tomorrow?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Ufc has a scrub hw div Brock is a nobody that American media created,noguera in his prime would destroy Brock and Mir at the same time.after fedor beats a 4-1 nobody who will he fight ? Mir ? Carwin doesn't deserve to fight fedor also


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Ufc has a scrub hw div Brock is a nobody that American media created,noguera in his prime would destroy Brock and Mir at the same time.after fedor beats a 4-1 nobody who will he fight ? Mir ? Carwin doesn't deserve to fight fedor also


Those are some strong words for only being 6 posts deep. Care to elaborate further?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Ufc has a scrub hw div Brock is a nobody that American media created,noguera in his prime would destroy Brock and Mir at the same time.after fedor beats a 4-1 nobody who will he fight ? Mir ? Carwin doesn't deserve to fight fedor also


Heh. We could talk all day about who would do what in their prime... but thats not reality. We deal with what he have right now, not what could be.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> Those are some strong words for only being 6 posts deep. Care to elaborate further?


There is nothing to elaborate, The UFC HW champion is 4-1, u need at least 10 more fights to be in the ring with Fedor.Why should Fedor risk his career against a nobody,anything can happen in mma.I will say this though if Carwin beats Velasquez then he deserves a shot against Fedor not Brock.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> C'mon you guys, let's not be ridiculous. Calling Fedor unintelligent is a joke, saying his team is owned by the Russian Mafia is insulting, and accepting unsourced articles saying UFC is offering them everything in the world to make this deal happen... give me a break.
> 
> 
> Take a deep breath everyone. Let's see what DW says tomorrow and in a week we'll all know for sure what's happening.


Fedor is an intelligent fighter, but that's sport.

Mike Tyson was an intelligent fighter too. People are commenting on his business wits, and wits in life in general. *If* Finkelstein owns him as much as is reported then I'm afraid to say he is indeed a dumbass -- he's not a man.

About him being owned by the Russian mafia, I agree that that's silly of course. He's owned by the old KGB's own Vladimir Putin and Russian propaganda, as Carl Lewis was owned by US propaganda -- but that's to be expected of every outrageously successful international "performer". To be frank, I think Fedor's handlers have more sway on him than logic has by way of taking advantage of his apparent patriotism just as Don King exploited Mike Tyson by constantly reminding him of his race when rivalling promoters (of "other" races) sought a deal with him. Fedor is a Russian icon before he's an MMA icon IMO.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

shatterproof said:


> i was talking about Fedor putting on the shows that his fans abroad want to see. That includes Japan, Korea, Europe and North/south America. As for where i got my second-hand factoids/news: MMAweekly, MMAJunkie and BloodyElbow. How about the 4 fight thing you bring up? Sherdog forums? All fighters have a champion clause in their contracts in the UFC... as for that 'four times a year', hah, if you really buy that then i guess i shouldn't be entirely surprised that you misunderstood the thesis of my rant.


My point was that there are a large portion of fans, maybe even the majority of Fedor fans, who don't give two shits if he is in the UFC. I want him in the UFC but I'm able to grasp the fact that maybe other people, who are actual fans of Fedor such as in Japan, might think differently.

The 4 fight clause was in an article or link on this site. I guess that instantly means it is legitimate for you since it isn't from Sherdog. Probably not since that would spoil your little naturalistic fallacy. I never said anything about a champions clause. 

I also never claimed to believe the 4 fight clause at all. If you check my posts you will find a post from me in that thread stating about how unbelievable that clause is. My point, which you obviously missed...again, is that there are claims of stupidity from both sides. I don't automatically assume that the claims of crap from M-1 are right and the ones from UFC are wrong just because I want Fedor in the UFC. I'll wait until I have more reliable information before I start putting all the blame on M-1.

Sorry, "lulz sherdog!" no good.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## MyCage.co.uk (Jul 5, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> How can Fedor be so dumb? Doesn't he realize that all M-1 cares about is using him and his name to make a shit load of cash? Doesn't he care about fighting in the UFC?
> 
> What. the. ****.


Seems like a Don King and Mike Tyson situation here if you ask me.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

MyCage.co.uk said:


> Seems like a Don King and Mike Tyson situation here if you ask me.



That's what I was arguing.

Fedor will soon get a tribal tattoo on his face and bite off Machida/Spider's ear. :thumb02:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

N1™ said:


>


LMAO!:thumb02:


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

HeelHooker said:


> About him being owned by the Russian mafia, I agree that that's silly of course.




No actually it isn't.

Business is done differently in Russia. Russian NHL players have been blackmailed since the mid-80's. They threaten family members and friends.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Business is done differently in Russia. Russian NHL players have been blackmailed since the mid-80's. They threaten family members and friends.


Very true. Now we have less of it, but in 90s...


----------

